# Bubblenests?



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

My betta Bubba has made a huge bubble nest what does it mean when they make these bubble nests?

Thanks,Kayla


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

They do not make them when they feel bad or are feeling upset so I guess he must be happy with you.

He likes his home for sure or he would not make one for you.

Congratulations you are doing okay with him.

Rose

:betta:


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

can someone explain bubblenest to me. I plan to put a betta in my 10gal tank when it becomes free.


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

oo cool rose thanks for telling me


----------



## COBettaCouple (Mar 24, 2009)

A bubblenest is something male bettas make and if they were mating, the eggs would go in those bubbles. Some bettas will make them for different reasons though, like weather or their mood.


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

COBettaCouple said:


> A bubblenest is something male bettas make and if they were mating, the eggs would go in those bubbles. Some bettas will make them for different reasons though, like weather or their mood.


thanks


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Believe me, the first time you see one you will maybe not realize what it is. When my first betta made one, I thought my filter had gone crazy and I removed it. SHAME on ME! LOL. I got dirty looks for a week.

Rose

:betta:


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

hahaha i bet he was very angry


----------



## COBettaCouple (Mar 24, 2009)

lol.. Bettas definitely can put on a good pout.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes when you have seen a betta pout there in no doubt that they are mad. They do not leave you wondering what the problem is. LOL

Rose


----------

